# Peninsula Sizes



## Lilyacre (Jul 11, 2020)

Does anyone know if I can find a list of the different peninsula sizes with pictures? I'm resetting and I need a peninsula that I can build my house on but it's difficult to tell from the maps. Is there only one peninsula big enough for a house or are there a few?


----------



## Sander (Jul 11, 2020)

I think it’s only one size on which you can place buildings. I selected that specific peninsula for the same reason. It’s this one!


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 11, 2020)

I think there are only two sizes. A large and a small the same way the pier is. My first island had a short pier and long peninsula and my new one has a long pier but short peninsula.


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

justalittlemad said:


> I think there are only two sizes. A large and a small the same way the pier is. My first island had a short pier and long peninsula and my new one has a long pier but short peninsula.


No, there are quite a few, although they get quite similar. I reset a lot when starting my game, because I was going for the biggest peninsula and I definitely saw at least 3 different ones, probably more like 5? The biggest one is recognisable because it is almost round, and I'm pretty sure it's the one Sander posted. It is somewhat hard to tell on maps, but I found that looking for a really "round" shape helped me a lot. I know on that one you can put a building (my house is there), but perhaps it would also fit on one a tiny bit smaller? You don't have much room though, even on this one.


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 11, 2020)

Misha said:


> No, there are quite a few, although they get quite similar. I reset a lot when starting my game, because I was going for the biggest peninsula and I definitely saw at least 3 different ones, probably more like 5? The biggest one is recognisable because it is almost round, and I'm pretty sure it's the one Sander posted. It is somewhat hard to tell on maps, but I found that looking for a really "round" shape helped me a lot. I know on that one you can put a building (my house is there), but perhaps it would also fit on one a tiny bit smaller? You don't have much room though, even on this one.


_Really_!? I spent forever deciding on my new island and I only ever saw the two. ಠ~ಠ I was determined to get a specific airport color and got lucky. Finally got the right color and the plaza lines up with the airport enough to work. (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## Mary (Jul 11, 2020)

justalittlemad said:


> _Really_!? I spent forever deciding on my new island and I only ever saw the two. ಠ~ಠ I was determined to get a specific airport color and got lucky. Finally got the right color and the plaza lines up with the airport enough to work. (◕‿◕✿)


There are definitely more than two. Between my two islands, I have a skinny one that has no room for anything at all and barely counts, it’s like a tiny strip, and then one that’s big enough for the lighthouse but not big enough for a house


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 11, 2020)

Mary said:


> There are definitely more than two. Between my two islands, I have a skinny one that has no room for anything at all and barely counts, it’s like a tiny strip, and then one that’s big enough for the lighthouse but not big enough for a house


I think I got extremely unlucky on the peninsula portion of my island.


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

justalittlemad said:


> _Really_!? I spent forever deciding on my new island and I only ever saw the two. ಠ~ಠ I was determined to get a specific airport color and got lucky. Finally got the right color and the plaza lines up with the airport enough to work. (◕‿◕✿)







Yes. I stole this picture from the first post of the Share Your Island Map-thread and you can see that there are 4 different shapes just in these islands alone, and I'm pretty sure there are actually a few more.

I clicked through a couple of pages of that thread, and it seems that the one that Sander posted, aka the one in this picture on the bottom left is the biggest option. It might be easiest to just reset for that? But I did only check a couple of pages, to be sure I'd check more. Also I don't know if you are aware, but you can click on a map to see it better and then deny that map to go back to the four maps Timmy and Tommy showed you, so you can look a bit more closely.


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 11, 2020)

Misha said:


> Yes. I stole this picture from the first post of the Share Your Island Map-thread and you can see that there are 4 different shapes just in these islands alone, and I'm pretty sure there are actually a few more.
> 
> I clicked through a couple of pages of that thread, and it seems that the one that Sander posted, aka the one in this picture on the bottom left is the biggest option. It might be easiest to just reset for that? But I did only check a couple of pages, to be sure I'd check more. Also I don't know if you are aware, but you can click on a map to see it better and then deny that map to go back to the four maps Timmy and Tommy showed you, so you can look a bit more closely.


I did not know that I could do that. I've also never gone into that thread... But yeah. I think I got unlucky over the peninsula sizes/shapes. I mean...one of the options given to me was also just four islands with double south facing rivers which were why I was restarting to begin with. But the more you know I suppose.


----------



## aimeekitty (Sep 21, 2020)

Just thanking you for this thread, it really helped me in resetting my island.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 21, 2020)

I think I have one of the bigger types as is pretty round and I can terraform on it and still fit a lighthouse plus some other things on it.


----------

